# Tow strap



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I went on a ride through some mud on a trout fishing exploration trip, my buddy had the tow strap. Unfortunately his strap wasn’t very long, neither of us has a winch. Anyone have a recommendation on straps and winches?


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I got my last one at Meijer. Make sure you get one longer than the place you are gonna get stuck.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Harbor freight, come a long and steel cable on an electric cord reel , saved me a bunch of tow bills pulling my pickup out of UP 2 tracts


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Menards, Family Farm & Home, others have 3" wide x 30' long straps for a good price (paid $9.99 for several) but those are a bit much for dedicated ATV work.

I use to carry a thin 1.5 or 2" x 20' strap in my snowmobile that rolled up to about the size of a used roll of masking tape.

A cable may be worth a look. Cable coils up tight and stay rolled up with a couple zip ties. Get crimped ends or learn how to splice an eye to make custom lengths. If you use cable, carry some good leather gloves in your kit.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You can’t go wrong with a Warn winch. I have 4 and never had an issue with the exception of the rotary switch on one that ~25 years old when it started to fail. I upgraded to a rocker switch and contractor. That one is used for snow plowing so it gets a lot of use annually. As for a pull/rescue rope I have a 100’ 3/8” diameter Spectra 12 rope. 14,000# break strength.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply’s. I believe a winch and strap of some sorts will be coming soon. My partner who was stuck had 6’ of rope. We got lucky


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

__





Recovery Ropes • Bubba Recovery Gear


Bubba Recovery Gear is home to the Original Power Stretch™ off-road recovery rope, a faster, smarter, safer way to get your truck unstuck.




www.bubbarope.com





a little pricy but some people swear by these


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Another one to look into is a tiger tail. I use that more than my winch. It’s pricey but very handy.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you don’t want to go with a permanently mounted electric winch Wyeth-Scott makes a great cable style hand winch. It will pull out even the largest SxS or ATV.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

You get stuck going forward.

I like having a winch on the back.

Jump out and unspool the cable all the way back to the guy behind you that didn’t get stuck, and then pull yourselves out.

I find on my mule, which weighs 1400 pounds, that a 50 foot synthetic winch cable, coupled with a 12’x 1” sling, is the right combo to get me pulled out of a mud hole promptly.
3500lb winch both ends, optional snatch block under the seat if needed.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

After snapping a metal winch line I'm a firm believer in synthetic stuff. Contrary to what many claim, it does NOT just fall to the ground when it breaks under load. But, if I'm dumb enough to get in the way, I'd rather get hit by synthetic than steel.

The one downside to synthetic winch line as a recovery strap (non winch application) is it does not stretch. Hooking up to your buddy stuck in the mud hole, putting some slack in the line and goosing it is not fun. A bubba rope or similar would be the ticket.

Videos • Bubba Recovery Gear (bubbarope.com) 

another option
High Stretch Rope and Energy Absorbing Cordage from Novabraid


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Quig7557 said:


> I went on a ride through some mud on a trout fishing exploration trip, my buddy had the tow strap. Unfortunately his strap wasn’t very long, neither of us has a winch. Anyone have a recommendation on straps and winches?


Not so much on straps, pretty standard at TCS or your hardware store. They also have winches but I've read good reviews on the badlands winches. Less expensive than something like a WARN. It's what I'll be putting on mine.








ZXR 5000 lb. UTV/Powersport 12V Winch with Wire Rope


Amazing deals on this 5000Lb 12V Utv/Powersport Winch at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Those bubba straps look like the ticket. I might end up with a manual winch or come along so I can pull either way.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I went with a cheap electric winch for awhile on one of my ATVs. I use come alongs and straps in my truck and other ATVs. They are good enough and sometimes good enough is good enough. I had an E150 I was was always getting stuck on my hunting property. The come alongs rescued me numerous times. I now have a F150 4x4.

If you go go with an electric winch be advised that all the Chinese made ones i.e, cheap ones have plastic drive gears in them. They work for awhile under light loads but if you're really stuck or use them a lot they will wear out and fail. Ask me how I know.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

whatever you do, make sure your strap DOES NOT have metal on the ends. Make sure your strap is only synthetic material.. If your strap snaps, it's less lethal with no metal hooks on the ends. Our old quad came with a warn winch. only used it a couple times. Worked great!

Our new sxs that i will be picking up on thursday will be coming with a 4500lb SuperATV winch with synthetic line on it. I will be putting together a recovery kit which will include a folding shovel, a 20' strap, and two snatch blocks. When using a winch it's also safe to lay some heavy cloth over the line while using it. This way if the line snaps, the weight will bring it to the ground vs flying through the air looking for a victim.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I use a come along or cable puller. The advantage is you can hook it anywhere on the atv. It'll slide the rear wheels sideways on my ford ranger so it'll do anything with an ATV. Including flip it in a completely new direction.

I also use a ratchet strap from Walmart to extend the range. The strap is at least three inches wide.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Haven't tried one yet but these get good reviews. It's a come along with a strap instead of wire rope.



Amazon.com


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Quig7557 said:


> I went on a ride through some mud on a trout fishing exploration trip, my buddy had the tow strap. Unfortunately his strap wasn’t very long, neither of us has a winch. Anyone have a recommendation on straps and winches?


If you are relying strictly on a strap you need at least a 20 or 30' one. Tractor Supply has several lengths at reasonable prices. Hard to beat a winch with 50' of wire and a snatch block if you need a directional pull.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Get a Matts recovery rope-see other post nearby for Matts recovery-u tube.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Not.... messing....around


----------

